# You bad bad people ...



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

... as some of you predicted I've cracked and ordered my first waxybox; I couldn't stand the feeling of missing out any longer :buffer::detailer:
:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Welldone mate you will not regret it. I love the end of each month just for the Waxybox and upto now I have not had 1 single duff product. By having the Waxybox you do save money as your not having to order large bottles of product only to find you don't like it. Since I have been ordering Waxybox my spend on Detailing products has dropped right down to almost nothing.
This month promises something special again so really looking forward to next week


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

What's expected this month? This will also be my first waxybox


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ummm what is a waxybox??? I'm missing out!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats the exciting bit, you never know but they have said a famous brand or 2 are in the box this time. Follow them on Facebook and then you can see the hints they give out and any offers


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Geordieexile said:


> ... as some of you predicted I've cracked and ordered my first waxybox; I couldn't stand the feeling of missing out any longer :buffer::detailer:
> :thumb:


Apparently, this months box will be the worst ever


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Who does the box?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

ells_924 said:


> Ummm what is a waxybox??? I'm missing out!


Waxybox is a box with 5 sample bottles of products and a small pot of wax, also you get a applicator and a cloth. Well worth having mate and you can have a subsription of 3,6 or 12 months or a monthly PAYG. I do the monthly one as I am not working so if I can spare the money I treat myself


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

slineclean said:


> Who does the box?


Waxybox do


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Waxybox do


I've become a bit of a collector - haven't used any of them :wall:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I must admit to not using any of the Wax's due to me being a Sealant guy


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> I must admit to not using any of the Wax's due to me being a Sealant guy


Mine are all unused - literally everything is as is when I got the box through the post! Think I'm a little mad


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Your missing out on some decent gear then mate as they have included some cracking Detailers, Sealents and Interior products. Everything for me has been spot on except the wax as said. It is a bit odd that you buy the Waxybox but dont use anything, why waste your money then


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

They are a great idea :thumbup: with some great products, which have really surprised


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Your missing out on some decent gear then mate as they have included some cracking Detailers, Sealents and Interior products. Everything for me has been spot on except the wax as said. It is a bit odd that you buy the Waxybox but dont use anything, why waste your money then


They look so good in the box! Right that's it. All of it is coming out this weekend.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Twizz said:


> They look so good in the box! Right that's it. All of it is coming out this weekend.


Good:thumb: Pre warn you that a few months back a Tar remover was in 1 of the boxes and it reacted with the bottle and deformed it so you might find a leak in a box. Also the last few months have had codes for a free sticker which you might still be able to use, but not sure


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Good:thumb: Pre warn you that a few months back a Tar remover was in 1 of the boxes and it reacted with the bottle and deformed it so you might find a leak in a box. Also the last few months have had codes for a free sticker which you might still be able to use, but not sure


I got the sticker for the last box, not sure if there was a code for the month before although I got a sticker in the box?

Oh crap. Ill have a quick look...


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I just broke my waxybox virginity hope they are as good as everyone makes out


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

ells_924 said:


> Ummm what is a waxybox??? I'm missing out!


I tried to ask them by emailing as it wasn't really clear from the website, but just got quite an angry response back from the guy.

Definitely won't be ordering.

Aren't these threads banned anyway as they aren't forum sponsors?


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

SteveyG said:


> I tried to ask them by emailing as it wasn't really clear from the website, but just got quite an angry response back from the guy.
> 
> Definitely won't be ordering.
> 
> Aren't these threads banned anyway as they aren't forum sponsors?


I think you must have misread it. Rich isn't an angry person, he's really helpful and a generous person at that


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

in his month theres 3 premium products .. of which I can geuss are gtechniq autofinesse and AM details .. a fully productional wax worth 5 pound in 15ml alone


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

p.s ... Rich is a top fella .. would never describe him as angry .. very pleasant to deal with


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Johnny_B said:


> p.s ... Rich is a top fella .. would never describe him as angry .. very pleasant to deal with


The response I got was definitely rude.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> The response I got was definitely rude.


Why don't you post both emails and let the jury decide?


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Maybe someday they will figure out international shipping :wall:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ordered my first this month too, was tempted by seeing gtechniq and af was being included


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

archiebald said:


> I just broke my waxybox virginity hope they are as good as everyone makes out


You won't be disappointed. This will be about my 5th box, and although I've not used the majority of the products, each month, I get products that I probably wouldn't even consider buying.

Last months shampoo sample was awesome.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

neilos said:


> You won't be disappointed. This will be about my 5th box, and although I've not used the majority of the products, each month, I get products that I probably wouldn't even consider buying.
> 
> Last months shampoo sample was awesome.


I'm waiting on the shampoo to be for sale smells nice cola smell


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Goodylax said:


> Maybe someday they will figure out international shipping :wall:


I think it's to do with restrictions on what can be posted  
They might be able to do an international one but then I suppose they would be limited on what could be sent and wouldn't be able to do the same products as UK boxes


----------



## AndyVee (Aug 1, 2013)

Ohhh, not heard of this before.. Annnnnd ordered. :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Friday is the big day and can't wait. Also the team at Waxybox are very good and I have never had any bad words from them , even when I had a little moan about the Banana Air Freshner ( sorry it was yuk )


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

rich said hes down to 50 box's ... GET ORDERING!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Kimo73 said:


> Ordered my first this month too, was tempted by seeing gtechniq and af was being included


Me Too!:thumb: 1st box for me


----------



## before-i-forget (Jun 8, 2013)

SteveyG said:


> I tried to ask them by emailing as it wasn't really clear from the website, but just got quite an angry response back from the guy.
> 
> Definitely won't be ordering.
> 
> Aren't these threads banned anyway as they aren't forum sponsors?


I can't see how it isn't clear on the website, I've ordered my first one and thought the website was easy and tells you straight up what goes on.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

before-i-forget said:


> I can't see how it isn't clear on the website, I've ordered my first one and thought the website was easy and tells you straight up what goes on.


It was a while ago when I asked and there was just loads of instagram crap and no info. Haven't looked since, so it may have been improved.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Priority boxes should be arriving today  (1st class and all subscriptions)
I might have to avoid this thread, I don't want to spoil the surprise


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

Instagram on the home page yes, but on the top of the home page there is a tab that says 'what is waxybox'!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Natalie said:


> Priority boxes should be arriving today  (1st class and all subscriptions)
> I might have to avoid this thread, I don't want to spoil the surprise


If mine arrives first, do you want a piccie?....


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Shinyvec said:


> Friday is the big day and can't wait. Also the team at Waxybox are very good and I have never had any bad words from them , even when I had a little moan about the Banana Air Freshner ( sorry it was yuk )


That was one thing i loved. They still havent put it in on their shop yet so i got John at mitchell and king to send me some banana aura and its smells really nice.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have 2 boxes coming. 

Also heard what the new wax might be? 

Anyone want to know lol. Don't want ruin everyone's surprise or guessing

Doesn't matter someone's already said


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine arrived this morning :thumb:


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Argh, didn't want to know what was in the box as mine should arrive tomorrow. Open Facebook and whats the first post I see, a picture of the contents of the latest box :wall:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Won't say what's in the box as it'll spoil the surprise for peeps still awaiting theirs.

But, you won't be disappointed....


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

These look great. If I was to order now would I have to wait until next month? Assuming they have ones from this month left.


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Mine arrived today 
Already ordered some other bits from the site - bargain T Shirts :thumb:


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

Mine hasn't arrived yet but very excited. Love getting it every month.... Handy empty bottles when the product used too


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

downhuman said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet but very excited. Love getting it every month.... Handy empty bottles when the product used too


Great box this month. Been a little disappointed with the last couple but this ones a good one. I know what you mean about the bottles. I've reused a couple with my favourite products in them and put them in the glovebox as handy to products to use out and about :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Will be my 1st box and by the sounds of it a good one to start with. Can't wait to get it


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> These look great. If I was to order now would I have to wait until next month? Assuming they have ones from this month left.


The Facebook page says they have a few left and may release reserves next week.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Usually you can order them at the beginning of the month (ie september) to say the end of the third week (it's getting more and more popular = boxes are snapped up quicker) and then the boxes will be delivered at the end of the month.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Geordieexile said:


> The Facebook page says they have a few left and may release reserves next week.


Check their Instagram and their site - usually says when their boxes are coming to an end and when they are all sold out.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Got mine 30 min ago, must say first impression are very good. 5 good quality products plus a known brand quality wax. Along with the accessories and an air freshener very good value and a good way to try new products.

Sure I will be getting some more deliveries from waxybox!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine arrived today aswell. Very impressed with the products. Was very surprised to see 2 big brands in it!


----------



## chr15rey (Jun 17, 2008)

Had a bit of explaining to do last night to my Mrs when she seen my latest email was titled 'Waxybox'.
Last months was great, ordered this month already


----------



## KeithOPC (Dec 22, 2012)

Do they not post to Ireland. Tried ordering but getting a problem with shipping method.


----------



## devitt (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah they do ship to Ireland.


----------

